# $100 for a carryon bag?



## x3 skier (May 3, 2012)

http://www.farecompare.com/news/spi...n=04e2b0be1d-NL_050312_deals&utm_medium=email

Unfortunately they do not operate anywhere near me.  

I would go Greyhound rather than Spirit. 

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (May 3, 2012)

The $100 fee is if your "personal item" is too large and you wait until you are at the gate, thinking that you can get away with it.  We've all seen it before -- those people who have a roller board suitcase AND a huge "personal item" that would be impossible to even attempt to stuff under the seat.  Of course, those people always put both items in the overhead bin, taking up everyone else's space.  And then there are those women who think their beachball-sized purse doesn't count as a personal item.

I am all for hitting these inconsiderate jerks with a huge baggage fee.  Congrats to Spirit for not rolling over to accommodate those few rude customers at the expense of the more considerate customers!  

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I am all for hitting these inconsiderate jerks with a huge baggage fee.  Congrats to Spirit for not rolling over to accommodate those few rude customers at the expense of the more considerate customers!
> 
> Kurt



It is really irritating when the folks who finally check their bags at the gate are allowed to do so for free when the rest of us who checked baggage did so and paid up front.  That's why I love SW.


----------



## x3 skier (May 3, 2012)

I have to admit I am "immune" to the baggage wars by virtue of eIther credit card, elite status or upgrades but the people dragging steamer trunks aboard should be forced to fly in the overhead while their bag is strapped in the seat.  

I guess the actual cost would be $200 ($100 for your carryon and $100 for your oversized personal item) but like I said, I am unfamiliar with Spirit and expect to remain so.

Cheers


----------



## BevL (May 3, 2012)

Luanne said:


> It is really irritating when the folks who finally check their bags at the gate are allowed to do so for free when the rest of us who checked baggage did so and paid up front.  That's why I love SW.



I recently had this experience both ways on Alaska.  I paid for one bag and had one carry on rollerboard.  At the gate they were asking for volunteers to gate check their bags for free as it was a smaller plane.  Since I had to wait for one bag anyway, it was a win/win.  I didn't plan it and would have been happy to take it on board with me, it was not oversize in any way.

I hope you mean you find it irritating that the airline would offer that service and not irritated with me - LOL - for taking advantage of their offer.

On the flip side, those who are bringing on oversize or too many bags should get dinged and dinged hard, if I had my way.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

BevL said:


> I hope you mean you find it irritating that the airline would offer that service and not irritated with me - LOL - for taking advantage of their offer.



Nope not irritated with you for taking the offer. But then again, it makes me wonder if I should try and get my larger bags through security and then check them at the gate.    Oh no wait, I can't do that due to all of the stuff that would never make it through the scanner.

On one flight I was one there was a woman who was not happy when she saw quite a few people checking their bags (free) at the gate when she'd paid to check hers. She was quite vocal about it to the gate agent.  As I recall she got some kind of flip answer.



> On the flip side, those who are bringing on oversize or too many bags should get dinged and dinged hard, if I had my way.



I agree.


----------



## geekette (May 3, 2012)

YAAAY!!!

this is a pet peeve of mine, those using Gate Check as a way to avoid paying for checked luggage, AND getting their bags first.  It's infuriating.

$100 is exactly what I like - a punitive charge vs skating the rules and fees and benefitting from it!

Bev, not you.  Appropriate carryons I have no problem with, it's teh oversize "special favor so I don't have to check it" crap that I want to see stopped.  IMO, gate check is for strollers, wheel chairs, some odd items like musical instruments, maybe skis or golf clubs, NOT normal luggage.  Absolutely not normal luggage that should have been checked.

unless, at the flight attendant's discretion, it is necessary to check other items.  Like yours, Bev.

Love this, hope other airlines implement also.  I'm tired of those who think the rules apply to everyone else.


----------



## geekette (May 3, 2012)

Luanne said:


> On one flight I was one there was a woman who was not happy when she saw quite a few people checking their bags (free) at the gate when she'd paid to check hers. She was quite vocal about it to the gate agent.  As I recall she got some kind of flip answer.



I am glad that she made a stink about it and hope when she got home she complained to corporate not just about those getting away with it, but the flip answer!!!!


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2012)

Will this speed up or slow down boarding the plane?  Where will people be paying the $100.  Cash only or will they have portable credit card machines?  If people do not have cash or credit card what will happen?  

In theory it is a great idea but there will be a lot of complaints to the gate agents which affects everyone.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

geekette said:


> I am glad that she made a stink about it and hope when she got home she complained to corporate not just about those getting away with it, but the flip answer!!!!



Actually I'm really not sure the answer was so flip, just that it really didn't satisfy the woman.  I think it was something about how the customer (who was now gate checking) had wanted to do carry-on, but was helping the airline by allowing them to gate check.  Yeah, right.  I just figured they didn't have a way to charge people who were checking luggage that late.


----------



## geekette (May 3, 2012)

am1 said:


> Will this speed up or slow down boarding the plane?  Where will people be paying the $100.  Cash only or will they have portable credit card machines?  If people do not have cash or credit card what will happen?
> 
> In theory it is a great idea but there will be a lot of complaints to the gate agents which affects everyone.



Should speed things up because less people will show up expecting to check Gigantor Bag.

If they have no cash or credit cards, how did they expect to pay bag fees to start with?  Not gate agent's problem, have family send $ via Western Union. Bags aren't free anymore for most fliers.  haven't been for a while.    

why wouldn't there be cc ability?  I might require cash to make it extra punitive as tehre are ATms in most airports and will charge more fees.  (ok, yes, I'm getting mean now....  )   

I don't see that these are big issues that have not already been considered and planned for.  

Complaints are fine.  People should always check airline/airport specific rules.  It is the flier's responsibility to know before they go.

not gate agent's fault if they didn't, and the pax can haul their luggage back down to check-in.  GA's do not have to spend much time on the complaints.  these are the rules, ignorance of the rules isn't their problem.  

Sorry, not you, poster, I have just been very annoyed by the gate check practice for a very long time and am thrilled to see it stopped.


----------



## klpca (May 3, 2012)

Y'all need to fly Hawaiian for some fun. They are the only airline that has ever made me put my bag in the sizer at the gate. Mine fits - every time - but it gets a bit annoying having to do it. After you prove that it fits, they tag it. (Btw, I'm not getting singled out - they make the suggestion to anyone who's bag looks like it may not fit). What gets me is when I show up for my return flight with the tag from the last Hawaiian flight and I get to put it in the sizer again.


----------



## dbmarch (May 3, 2012)

If you read the article, it states that the fee applies to standard carry on bags that are not oversized.  It also may apply to your personal item if that is deemed too large/heavy.

So if you were traveling on a 1-2 day trip with a standard size carry on, you will get charged.  The amount you get charged is dependent upon when you actually declare that bag.

This is different than getting to a gate with a bag that doesn't fit in the overhead.  

Personally I would have no issue charging someone for a "large" bag that doesn't fit but I will choose not to fly with the airline that charges me for a standard carry on.  

I doubt that all the airlines will follow this trend.  I carry on whenever possible so I can avoid baggage claim & possible lost luggage.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> I carry on whenever possible so I can avoid baggage claim & possible lost luggage.



I would love to carry on more, but I usually bring things with me that won't go through the scanner.


----------



## Mamianka (May 3, 2012)

*Carry on bags and common sense.*

DH and I never put anything like a bag in the overhead - maybe a soft coat - and then, we usually stuff it into the front zip of the large bag we are checking, and scamper into the terminal, away from the cold.  I have the smallest and most efficient(many, many zipped non-shift pockets) rolling carry-on I could find - made by eBags - which holds a lot of my electronica, a sensible change of clothes, fits easily under the seat in front of me, and still allows me room on either side to alternately stick out my legs - one at a time (and I have circulatory diseases, so I NEED to.)  No wrestling with other folks who are trying to get their pachyderm bags out of overhead - and we get our big bags free on Delta.  I carry an Ameribag purse - I have five of them! - which holds a great deal, yet is soft, etc.  The race belongs to the swift - and the smart.  The purchase of one ticket does not entitle people to as MUCH of the overhead bin as they *need* - and I have YET to see anyone use the Bag Sizer before attempting to bring a huge lumpy bag on board - they assume that the airlines have that "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" gun onboard.  My late Dad used to call this the "Hooray for ME" syndrome.


----------



## MommaBear (May 3, 2012)

klpca said:


> Y'all need to fly Hawaiian for some fun. They are the only airline that has ever made me put my bag in the sizer at the gate. Mine fits - every time - but it gets a bit annoying having to do it. After you prove that it fits, they tag it. (Btw, I'm not getting singled out - they make the suggestion to anyone who's bag looks like it may not fit). What gets me is when I show up for my return flight with the tag from the last Hawaiian flight and I get to put it in the sizer again.



Hawaiian is also the only airline I have seen actually charge for an overweight carryon- not oversized, overweight.

I think people should have to pay more if they get to the gate and their carryon is truly oversized. I think that those bags shouldn't even get through security. I have also been told by the people at the initial security screen to make sure my bags consolidate into two carryons. (I have my computer bag out so it can go through screening, so I have to put it back into my carryon to make two carry ons, then take it out for screening AGAIN.) There has got to be a better way! The reality is that most people, unless they are doing a one day round trip for business, need to have a bag. I think one bag should be factored into the ticket price, whether you choose to check it or carry it on. I carry on as much as possible, as I get really tired of not having my bag at my destination and I like to make a quick getaway from the airport. I do think $100 is an outrageous fee. I remeber the stink when USAIR started charging $1 per can of soda. I have the feeling this will be a similar outcry.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Hawaiian is also the only airline I have seen actually charge for an overweight carryon- not oversized, overweight.



Really?  I've seen SW do it, in fact we/ve had it happen to us.  Instead of charging for the overweight bag we were given the option of buying a duffle bag from SW and redistributing the stuff.  So we did that.  It cost $25 for the bag instead of the $50 (I think) that it would have been for the overweight suitcase.

Another time dd was flying and her bag was overweight.  The only reason she didn't get charged was that the guy who was checking in next to her also had an overweight bag and the agent let him through.  I honestly think if that hadn't happened the agent who checked dd in would have charged her.

And on dd's most recent United flight if her bag had been overweight she would have been charged.


----------



## MommaBear (May 3, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Really?  I've seen SW do it, in fact we/ve had it happen to us.  Instead of charging for the overweight bag we were given the option of buying a duffle bag from SW and redistributing the stuff.  So we did that.  It cost $25 for the bag instead of the $50 (I think) that it would have been for the overweight suitcase.
> 
> Another time dd was flying and her bag was overweight.  The only reason she didn't get charged was that the guy who was checking in next to her also had an overweight bag and the agent let him through.  I honestly think if that hadn't happened the agent who checked dd in would have charged her.
> 
> And on dd's most recent United flight if her bag had been overweight she would have been charged.



The charge was for a carryon, not a checked bag... $75 for two that each weighed more than 35 pounds...


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> The charge was for a carryon, not a checked bag... $75 for two that each weighed more than 35 pounds...



Sorry, I missed the carryon part.  I really must learn to read every word.


----------



## MommaBear (May 3, 2012)

We have done the quick shuffle in the belongings at check in to redistribute weight so often I finally bought a handweigher for about $12. It has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Luanne (May 3, 2012)

They would have let us move things from dh's suitcase into mine, but there was absolutely no room.  And honestly, we've used that duffle many times since we bought it.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2012)

We were once at the airport and the woman in front of us had an over-weight bag, so they pulled back and started re-distributing.  Boy was I surprised when she pulled a HUGE cast iron skillet out of her bag - it had to have been at least 18 inches across!  :rofl:


----------



## dbmarch (May 3, 2012)

When I travel for vacation, I pack all the essentials I can't live without in a carry on.  This way if they lose my bag, I am all set for a day or so.   I shouldn't have to pay extra for that security.   And its a good idea to pack anything you don't want stolen in your carry on.

When I travel for work, I do not ever check my bag.  I never have the time to go through and retrieve checked bags.


----------



## Talent312 (May 4, 2012)

*In a perfect world, there would be no luggage at all.*

30 years ago, my 1st wife and I went on our 1st trip to Europe.
Our only luggage was one small carry-on each that fit under a seat.
The ticket agent was stunned that was all we had for a 9-day trip.

Unfortunately, I failed to screen for such sensibility with DW #2.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> We were once at the airport and the woman in front of us had an over-weight bag, so they pulled back and started re-distributing. Boy was I surprised when she pulled a HUGE cast iron skillet out of her bag - it had to have been at least 18 inches across! :rofl:


 

Probably needs to keep her DH in line


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 17, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> The charge was for a carryon, not a checked bag... $75 for two that each weighed more than 35 pounds...



When DW and I were taking an interisland flight from Maui to Kauai, we were surprised when they weighed our carry on.  IIRC, the weight like on the carry on was 17 pounds.  That was the first time that I had run into the 17 pound limit.

So we had the following luggage:
38 pound suitcase
51 pound suitcase (with the same stuff in it, it weighed 48 pounds at home and at the mainland check in point    )
19 pound carry on
_________________
108 pounds total

So in order to keep from getting charged on two overweight items, we had to drag out all of our stuff and redistribute it.  Ultimately all of that stuff went on the same plane.  But the airline employee didn't appreciate the total weight issue as being the same.  :rofl:


----------



## jehb2 (May 19, 2012)

Last time I flew on Hawaiian Airlines my carry-on was 5lbs over.  I knew immediately what the problem was.   I just reached in the bag and grabbed my 5lb bag of Costco M&Ms.  My husband started laughing, then airlines attendant started laughing, then the people behind me started giggling.  I ended up just hand carrying the bag of M&Ms.


----------



## MommaBear (May 19, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> Last time I flew on Hawaiian Airlines my carry-on was 5lbs over.  I knew immediately what the problem was.   I just reached in the bag and grabbed my 5lb bag of Costco M&Ms.  My husband started laughing, then airlines attendant started laughing, then the people behind me started giggling.  I ended up just hand carrying the bag of M&Ms.



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

You sure that wasn't me with the M+M's??? Actually, I think mine was chocolate macadamia nuts


----------



## jlr10 (May 21, 2012)

When we flew Alaskan from Maui to San Diego, they took bags at the gate, and then rewarded the people by letting them board with first class.  But the people who didn't have anything for the overheads had to wait for the cattle call boarding.

I didn't particularly like that, but did like that they let military service people board with first class as well.


----------



## Patri (May 22, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> 30 years ago, my 1st wife and I went on our 1st trip to Europe.
> Our only luggage was one small carry-on each that fit under a seat.
> The ticket agent was stunned that was all we had for a 9-day trip.
> 
> Unfortunately, I failed to screen for such sensibility with DW #2.



But that sensibility couldn't have been that important, since DW 1 is gone.


----------

